# Server execution failed/cannot access device, path or file



## khuminis (Nov 15, 2009)

I was editing some home video files and my computer was running very slow. I edited the files, then tried to run them with WMV. I got an error message, "server execution failed". Kept getting it over and over.

Perplexed, I opened google chrome to google what this meant. Chrome would not open, same error -- "server execution failed." I thought I should try a system restore, but I can't do that either -- When I try to run many processes I get an error saying "Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item."

Many programs don't run now, but some do. WMP does not run but VLC does, for instance. Photoshop runs, but no browser does. 

Any input appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Time to post what they need to help you in the Malware Forum.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## khuminis (Nov 15, 2009)

I did -- they sent me here, saying it probably isn't malware. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ion-failed-second-try-893442.html#post5617610


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

then enter the following command line:

*net localgroup "Administrators" "NT Authority\Local Service" /add *press enter. Restart the computer. See if that fixes it.


----------

